# The Spirit of Saint Louis



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

This is an old Hawk model of the Ryan NYP "Spirit of St. Louis" in 1/72 scale. The model survived its long stay in the attic but needed some alterations. I had painted the prop hub and wing tips red in the original build way back in the 60s. To get the plane looking more authentic, the wheels were painted silver as well as the prob hub and wing tips. Also, both propeller blades had to be fabricated as well as the rear landing skid as all had broken off and were lost in the years of storage.

Thanks for looking....


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

CCD......Nice save on an old build......It's always great to bring an old build back from storage and see how much the've changed.......:thumbsup:


MOE.


----------

